# Advice on my sick chicken please...



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

Hi there.... Im a new chicken mumma... Had our rescues for around 4 months now.. 

Very concerned about one of our girls. Doris, became lathargic, her appetite decreased about 3 days ago. We seperated her left her with easy to eat foods and water. She seemed to start perking up and eating more yesterday... Today, shes not eating or drinking. And has had a few watery yellow droppings.. Ive been reading aboit blackhead which sounds awful.. 

All our flock were wormed and quarantined for 10 days when we got them.. 

Ive been giving them supplements with oregano, oregano in the water... I read this can help... Was going to call vet if no better by tommorow, but reading if it is this theres nothing they can do? 

Is there anything else i can do for her please? Will an epsom salt bath help? 

We just want our spirited clever bundle of life back.... 

Thank you all!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kind of need more information. Age, breed, what conditions did the come from. 

The droppings do indicate she's not eating. Can you offer her things like cooked oatmeal or some other dish like that. I have no idea what other cooked cereals you have there.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

Thank you so much for responding.. 

Not sure on age.... Guessing younger as her comb is small... Shes a rodhe island red.... She came from an intensive free range farm... They were full of worms when they came and under weight, but soon got to a good health after worming and good food... I thought at first she may have been bullied out the food bowl. Not sure now... 

Ive been offering her different things but shes just not intetested today... Yesterday she ate some wet wholemeal bread and water melon and picked at her mash, really not too much.... Yes i have oats, rice, quiona? All kinds.... Im steaming her some veggies atm too.... And made up some electrolytes.... 

Ill make her a porridge... I have oats, buckwheat, quiona? 

Thanks again, really appreciate any imput.. Just want to help her get better....


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

Her last poo..... (sorry for poop pic)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She might benefit with a visit to the vet. Internal parasites can do a lot of damage to the gastric system. Is that what's going on? I don't know. She could have another intestinal challenge that the vet might be able to deal with.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Since you are in Great Britain, I hope you used Flubenvet to worm your birds. You also need to feed your birds chicken feed (layer feed) and STOP all the people food you're giving them. Also provide fresh clean water for them to drink.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

Ok.... Ill get her to the vet..... Fingers crossed...


dawg53 said:


> Since you are in Great Britain, I hope you used Flubenvet to worm your birds. You also need to feed your birds chicken feed (layer feed) and STOP all the people food you're giving them. Also provide fresh clean water for them to drink.


Yes i used that wormer and of course they eat layers pellet, (what makes you think i didnt) and they have additional treats as in veggies fruits and grains because it is good for them... What makes you think they dont get clean water? Sorry but your comment is patronising and irrelevant... I wanted help for my very sick rescue chicken not this...


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

robin416 said:


> She might benefit with a visit to the vet. Internal parasites can do a lot of damage to the gastric system. Is that what's going on? I don't know. She could have another intestinal challenge that the vet might be able to deal with.


I booked her in at 11am for a specialist vet...t But sadly she died suddenly before we left... We are heartbroken... 

Thank you for all your help.... Im currently making sure everuthing in the coop is disinfected just incase....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry. I know we never want to lose any of them. But having a heavy load of internal parasites really does do damage. Not your fault in any way. 

Don't let this prevent you from helping others. There's a special place for those that step in and give them something more to live for.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

LoxiKat said:


> I booked her in at 11am for a specialist vet...t But sadly she died suddenly before we left... We are heartbroken...
> 
> Thank you for all your help.... Im currently making sure everuthing in the coop is disinfected just incase....


I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

@LoxiKat I'm sorry for your loss.
You are misinformed by my intentions. My goal is to help, not hinder. You didnt specify what wormer you used. Some folks (you're not one of them) arnt knowledgable when it comes to worms and wormers. There's a lot of misinformation out there when it comes to these sort of things. For example; many claim that DE, VermX and pumpkin seeds are wormers, which they are not. I'm glad you used Flubenvet, it is a very good wormer. Unfortunately, sick birds wont eat nor drink, and the wormer isnt effective if not eaten and/or swallowed (liquids.)

Additionally, folks tend to feed birds human food which can eventually cause harm. For birds, it's like a kid in a candy store. Stopping the treats and goodies for a period of time and feeding them what they are supposed to eat usually helps in quicker recovery.
Again, sorry for your loss.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I'm sorry. I know we never want to lose any of them. But having a heavy load of internal parasites really does do damage. Not your fault in any way.
> 
> Don't let this prevent you from helping others. There's a special place for those that step in and give them something more to live for.


Thank you.. Thats a really nice thing to say... 

It wont prevent me..... These girls deserve a chance at an actual life.....


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> @LoxiKat I'm sorry for your loss.
> You are misinformed by my intentions. My goal is to help, not hinder. You didnt specify what wormer you used. Some folks (you're not one of them) arnt knowledgable when it comes to worms and wormers. There's a lot of misinformation out there when it comes to these sort of things. For example; many claim that DE, VermX and pumpkin seeds are wormers, which they are not. I'm glad you used Flubenvet, it is a very good wormer. Unfortunately, sick birds wont eat nor drink, and the wormer isnt effective if not eaten and/or swallowed (liquids.)
> 
> Additionally, folks tend to feed birds human food which can eventually cause harm. For birds, it's like a kid in a candy store. Stopping the treats and goodies for a period of time and feeding them what they are supposed to eat usually helps in quicker recovery.
> Again, sorry for your loss.


I understand... Im lucky to have knowledgable friends who keep chickens who advised me on the wormer... 

My chicken stopped eating, she went down very suddenly.... i just needed her to eat something.... Have also learnt from this... Thank you for the advice.... 

Im sorry also, for misunderatanding.. 
just a very very sad day.. We really love our chookies.....


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

LoxiKat said:


> I understand... Im lucky to have knowledgable friends who keep chickens who advised me on the wormer...
> 
> My chicken stopped eating, she went down very suddenly.... i just needed her to eat something.... Have also learnt from this... Thank you for the advice....
> 
> ...


No problem. 
We all love our birds and I (as many others here) have been doing this for a very long time. I try not to get attached to them...but it's nearly impossible. There are always one or two (or more) special birds that steals our heart.
I wish you the best and good luck.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> I am sorry for your loss.


Thank you


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

So sorry for your loss, you must be so heartbroken!💔


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> So sorry for your loss, you must be so heartbroken!💔


Completly 💔 we really miss her... 

Thank you x


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

So sorry  I really hope my chickens feel better too


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> So sorry  I really hope my chickens feel better too


Wishing them well soon! Thank you... X


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

Ive contacted a lady at a local hatchery who is going to coach me into giving chooks indepth health checks on a monthly basis in hope I can catch early signs of illness... 
Trying to do better for our other girls and learn from this.....


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

LoxiKat said:


> Ive contacted a lady at a local hatchery who is going to coach me into giving chooks indepth health checks on a monthly basis in hope I can catch early signs of illness...
> Trying to do better for our other girls and learn from this.....


Good luck!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LoxiKat said:


> Ive contacted a lady at a local hatchery who is going to coach me into giving chooks indepth health checks on a monthly basis in hope I can catch early signs of illness...
> Trying to do better for our other girls and learn from this.....


The fact you rescued the girls is more than enough. It does help if you have someone nearby to help teach you. But in a pinch, there is the forum. 

You got them when they were in terrible condition. Having come this far with them is saying a lot.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

robin416 said:


> The fact you rescued the girls is more than enough. It does help if you have someone nearby to help teach you. But in a pinch, there is the forum.
> 
> You got them when they were in terrible condition. Having come this far with them is saying a lot.


Thank you..... Ive been feeling pretty bad about it..... So it was nice to hear... Our other girls are still going strong.... Fingers crossed for them...


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

LoxiKat said:


> Thank you..... Ive been feeling pretty bad about it..... So it was nice to hear... Our other girls are still going strong.... Fingers crossed for them...


Glad to hear the rest are still doing good!


----------

